# I love Borden in September



## armyybrat59 (2 Jun 2011)

When(?) can we expect the next MP course to start in Borden this year? Is it going to be in September for sure and how many St. Jean grads normally in each course? Would really like to know what is going to happen in a few months time.


----------



## garb811 (2 Jun 2011)

There'll be one starting fairly soon, then another starting a little while after that, then probably a little after that there will be another.  Strangely enough, with the exception of a few years back in the late 90s, this has been the way things have worked since I got in.  Not sure if they are planning on changing that anytime soon though but one never knows.

My guess is almost 100% of the course will be St Jean grads, whether they be directly off the street or entering the trade via an OT because Cornwallis has been closed long enough to make it very unlikely any Cornwallis grads will be doing an OT.  Of course, there is the occassional exception where you have a 50 year old ex-MP who has a mid-life crisis and rejoins and there is always the possiblity of there being a few Res MPs who have CT'd.  

For you, personally, in a few months time I suspect you'll either be in PRETC, on BMQ(L), on driver training, doing OJE at a Guardhouse while waiting for a spot on a QL3 to open or, maybe even on a MP QL3.  Of course, there is also the distinct possibility that you might be back in your mama's basement because for one reason or another you've either failed or quit BMQ.

You have absolutely no control over the process you are now in so sit back and enjoy the ride and take each day at a time.  In case you were wondering, it's been 10 days since you asked about the last thing you have absolutely no control over either.  If you can't sit back and wait for things to happen, you are going to have a very short and frustrating career.


----------



## armyybrat59 (7 Jun 2011)

Got it.  BTW, loved the sarcastic wit, you can't teach that.


----------



## medicineman (7 Jun 2011)

BTW - you'll learn to despise Borden at all times of the year  :nod:.

MM


----------



## Sigger (7 Jun 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> BTW - you'll learn to despise Borden at all times of the year  :nod:.



P.S. Angus Blowwwssss!!


----------



## Veovius (7 Jun 2011)

I heard multiple mentions of the MP academy getting shut down while the new building is being built......rumor?


----------



## JesseWZ (8 Jun 2011)

Veovius said:
			
		

> I heard multiple mentions of the MP academy getting shut down while the new building is being built......rumor?



Yes.

The new academy won't be ready for at least a couple years. I believe they don't break ground until 2012. So unless the army has no need for new MP's (insert joke here) they will still be running courses.


----------



## TN2IC (8 Jun 2011)

Hmmm... Borden... Barrie... Sliver Star... Memories..  ;D


----------



## TN2IC (9 Jun 2011)

Or was it Sliver Dart.... blurry times. I honestly can't remember.


----------



## garb811 (9 Jun 2011)

Veovius said:
			
		

> I heard multiple mentions of the MP academy getting shut down while the new building is being built......rumor?


The new Academy is being built well away from the current facilities, so life will go on as always.


----------

